

Postman: Fast and Beautiful API Testing - wavesarewet
http://www.getpostman.com/

======
redspark
Postman made my life so much easier back a few months ago when testing an api
that wasn't returning the results correctly. Made it easy to point the api
developer to postman and see what he was sending without having to send him
code samples.

I know it isn't the only option, but it is the one that solved my pain. Thanks
for building this.

